# Ghost Walks in York?



## Bungle73 (May 16, 2011)

I'm on holiday right now in York.  Now I love a good ghost story so I've just done the Ghost Hunt ghost walk. While it was ok, I would have preferred more ghosts and less theatrics.  Do the other ghost walks tell more or less the same stories, as if they don't I might try the Ghost Trail one, because it meets practically right opposite my hotel at the Minster.

The Ghost Hunt is no. 1 on Trip Advisor, which is why I chose it, but it really wasn't as good as I thought it would be.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 16, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> more ghosts and less theatrics. .



Are you saying that you wanted real ghosts, but instead you were fobbed off with people pretending to be ghosts and other such tricks?


----------



## Bungle73 (May 16, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Are you saying that you wanted real ghosts, but instead you were fobbed off with people pretending to be ghosts and other such tricks?


 
LOL. No I wanted more ghost stories, but the guide spent most of the time doing "amusing" things with the audience.


----------



## CyberRose (May 16, 2011)

We went to a pretty entertaining one a few years ago, altho probably falls under the 'more theatrical' category (not sure there is any other category tho!)

IIRC it started at the Shambles (not sure the time, maybe 7pm?)


----------



## CyberRose (May 16, 2011)

Ah, just been on Ghost Hunt's website, prob the same one I went on!


----------



## Bungle73 (May 16, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 16, 2011)

CyberRose said:


> We went to a pretty entertaining one a few years ago, altho probably falls under the 'more theatrical' category (not sure there is any other category tho!)
> 
> IIRC it started at the Shambles (not sure the time, maybe 7pm?)


Yeah, that's the one I did this evening,


CyberRose said:


> Ah, just been on Ghost Hunt's website, prob the same one I went on!


 it is.


----------



## joustmaster (May 16, 2011)

i went on one in York once. At one point it got really foggy, and an angry lady came out of an old house and started shouting and cursing at everyone. It was really cool. Until it became clear she was nothing to do with the tour and was just cross that twice a night loads of people came wandering round the back of her house


----------



## CyberRose (May 18, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Yeah, that's the one I did this evening,
> 
> it is.


Did they take you to the window of a restaurant and make you pull faces at the people inside?!


----------



## Bungle73 (May 18, 2011)

CyberRose said:


> Did they take you to the window of a restaurant and make you pull faces at the people inside?!


 
Yep.  While that was mildly amusing at the time, I'm not sure what doing that's got to do with a "ghost hunt". 

Oh, and it started at 7:30.


----------



## CyberRose (May 18, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Yep.  While that was mildly amusing at the time, I'm not sure what doing that's got to do with a "ghost hunt".


It's supposed to be fun! Sounds like what you really need is a history tour, rather than a ghost tour? (if they exist?)


----------



## Bungle73 (May 18, 2011)

No, I wanted a ghost tour....but one that concentrated on telling tales of hauntings, like the ones London Walks do.


----------



## oryx (May 18, 2011)

I was having a look at the York local paper website in another tab when I saw your thread (I'm from there). It lists some of them here:

http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/tourism/whattosee/tourswalks/ghostwalks/

The last one sounds possibly the most like what you want (if you're still there!) - but I've never been on one as all I do when I go back to visit family and friends is drink, visit relatives and shop till I drop! Never get time to go to the museums and stuff though I always mean to......


----------



## janeb (May 18, 2011)

If you're still in York the Haunted House in Stonegate is quite good - mind I got in free when it was residents weekend earlier this year, I don't know how much is charges for real but suspect not cheap


----------



## Bungle73 (May 18, 2011)

oryx said:


> I was having a look at the York local paper website in another tab when I saw your thread (I'm from there). It lists some of them here:
> 
> http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/tourism/whattosee/tourswalks/ghostwalks/
> 
> The last one sounds possibly the most like what you want (if you're still there!) - but I've never been on one as all I do when I go back to visit family and friends is drink, visit relatives and shop till I drop! Never get time to go to the museums and stuff though I always mean to......


Thanks, but I go home tomorrow.  I also didn't want to try another one if it just told the same stories.


janeb said:


> If you're still in York the Haunted House in Stonegate is quite good - mind I got in free when it was residents weekend earlier this year, I don't know how much is charges for real but suspect not cheap


I could have got in there for free with my Yorkshire Pass, but I didn't go.  I wasn't sure it would suit a single man on his own.


----------

